# Heat Transfer Equipment List: Getting ready to purchase my equipment.. thoughts??



## LCE

Hey guys.

I am getting ready to buy my Heat Press, cutter, and supplies in a few weeks and I just thought that I could get some feedback before I make my move. I am basically making my decisions based on this forum. 

I am planning on getting these: 

*Heat press:* Phoenix Phire 16x20. I like the auto open feature, besides from the digital timer and temperature controls.

*Cutter:* Rowland GX24. From what I have seen at the ISS in Long Beach this past weekend, this cutter rocks. The video from Josh (Imprintables) was also a big help with my decision on this one.

*Inkjet Printer: *Epson C88+ with the Bulk Ink System. Since I already have a scanner (HP Scanjet 3200C), do I still need to get an all in one printer, like the CX5000? 

*Transfer Papers:* I need to get some samples of each type of transfer. I don’t have any clue on what to order.

*T-shirts: *I’ll probably contact Alstyle for some 1701s and contact American Apparel for some of their samples.

*Ink Refills: *I will most likely get my Bulk Ink Systems from BCS. However, where can I get good deals on Pigment Ink Refills, besides from Business Coastal Sup??

I am new at this and I am very excited to get started!!! Any feedback is appreciated. 

Thanks!
LCE


----------



## vctradingcubao

*Re: Getting ready to purchase my equipment.. thoughts??*

1) I think Imprintables are offering discounts to forum members.
2) Great choice on the 16x20 Auto-open Phoenix Phire, and the Roland GX-24.
3) As for the others, you could be running a similar set-up like badalou, and he seems to have tried almost all the papers. You can check out his reviews and start using what he's using. This could save you time instead of trying out all the papers.


----------



## LCE

*Re: Getting ready to purchase my equipment.. thoughts??*

Thanks Byron. Yeah. I have been in contact with Josh at Imprintables. I will MOST LIKELY give him a call in a few days. I know that they give forum members a discount. I got the idea of Bulk Ink System from badalou's videos. I want a similar setup like his...


----------



## Rodney

Thanks for posting a breakdown of what you're considering and why... I think that will really help others just getting started with heat presses and heat transfers.



> do I still need to get an all in one printer, like the CX5000?


I don't think you'll need another all in one printer since you have a scanner and you're getting the C88+


----------



## LCE

Thanks Rodney. Just trying to do my homework. I wanted to basically summarize what others are recommending. Hopefully, I get some feedback regarding the t-shirts and transfers from badalou.  

The C88+ is for $79.99 on the Epson website and there is a $15 rebate, so it is actually for $64.99. Epson has the C88 (refurbished) for $49.99.


----------



## Twinge

LCE said:


> *Transfer Papers:* I need to get some samples of each type of transfer. I don’t have any clue on what to order.



The main 2 papers you will want to look at and test are the IronAll (and I guess SoftFeel is slightly different, so you might want to check both), and the Transjet II/Magic Jet/IW JetII. These 2 types of paper are the main varieties in use by people on these boards and elsewhere.

IronAll will give you a very soft hand (feel) to the shirt, but it can be harder to work with as it tends to flake a bit (this may not be as bad as it used to be however - they have a new paper formula they just came out with). Transjet II is very easy to work with and nice bright colors, but it isn't as soft as the IronAll.




LCE said:


> *T-shirts: *I’ll probably contact Alstyle for some 1701s and contact American Apparel for some of their samples.



You might want to try samples from several companies to get an idea for what you like best. Alternative Apparel, Apparel1, etc. are also potential choices for the same type of shirts you're looking at.




LCE said:


> *Ink Refills: *I will most likely get my Bulk Ink Systems from BCS. However, where can I get good deals on Pigment Ink Refills, besides from Business Coastal Sup??



TLM Supply House carries 'Magic Mix' pigmented inks, which is a set designed for t-shirt transfer. I'm not certain how price compares, though.




LCE said:


> The C88+ is for $79.99 on the Epson website and there is a $15 rebate, so it is actually for $64.99. Epson has the C88 (refurbished) for $49.99.



They are practically the same printer. The C88+ simply prints just a little bit faster; but then again, it might be worth paying a little extra getting a new one instead of refurbished as well.


----------



## LCE

Twinge,

Thanks for the info. I just got my C88 from Radio Shack last night. It was on sale for $39.99! I am waiting a few more days to get my heat press and cutter. In the meantime, I will contact the tshirt and transfer paper vendors for some samples!

LCE


----------



## zzbliss

Great post! Just starting out myself Very INformativvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve! thanx the bliss


----------



## CoolTech

LCE said:


> I am new at this and I am very excited to get started!!! Any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> LCE


I just got off the phone with Imprintables.

Here is what I ordered:

*Heat press:* Phoenix Phire 16x20. I too like the auto open feature, digital timer and temperature controls.

*Mug press:* Phoenix Mug Press. fully digital and prints full wrap, top-to-bottom

*Hat press:* Mighty Press Cap Press. 4" x 8.5" Teflon Coated Heat Platen 

Some test materials
Package deal was under $2200.00 shipped

I already have the cutter/plotter.


----------



## vctradingcubao

Way to Go, Jim! Congratulations on your good choices. Like Rodney, it seems that you want to start with the best money can buy. Keep us posted on your progress, and in what directions your presses will lead you. I assume you're starting with vinyl (cutter/plotter), and maybe some dye-sub for your Mug Press. It would be interesting to know the results for your Hat Press, as I also plan to buy one. I wonder what printer and paper you'll be using? I imagine that there could be some problems placing the transfers on the front center part of the caps, since you'll have to transfer press above the seam of the cap.


----------



## CoolTech

vctradingcubao said:


> Way to Go, Jim! Congratulations on your good choices. Like Rodney, it seems that you want to start with the best money can buy. Keep us posted on your progress, and in what directions your presses will lead you. I assume you're starting with vinyl (cutter/plotter), and maybe some dye-sub for your Mug Press. It would be interesting to know the results for your Hat Press, as I also plan to buy one. I wonder what printer and paper you'll be using? I imagine that there could be some problems placing the transfers on the front center part of the caps, since you'll have to transfer press above the seam of the cap.


Thanks for the vote of confidence!

And... good questions all. We shall see... And, yes. I plan to add my experiences as a "noob" to the forum.

I will be experimenting with my Okidata C3200 color laser printer, Epson 3490 Photo scanner, and the new cutter/plotter for a bit.

I already have preorders for shirts (36), mugs (24) and caps (36)... before the equipment even arrives... Wooo hooo!
===

I had ordered from Coastal (offered free shipping), but they called this morning and told me that my press would cost an additional $55.00 shipping + x + y + z for an additional $150.00. I cancelled my order and called Imprintables... VERY easy to work with. I told them what I wanted to spend, and they got within $100.00 for all the equipment and test materials.

Great job Imprintables!


----------



## LCE

CoolTech said:


> I just got off the phone with Imprintables.
> 
> Here is what I ordered:
> 
> *Heat press:* Phoenix Phire 16x20. I too like the auto open feature, digital timer and temperature controls.
> 
> *Mug press:* Phoenix Mug Press. fully digital and prints full wrap, top-to-bottom
> 
> *Hat press:* Mighty Press Cap Press. 4" x 8.5" Teflon Coated Heat Platen
> 
> Some test materials
> Package deal was under $2200.00 shipped
> 
> I already have the cutter/plotter.


I finally placed my order with Josh at Imprintables today! Ordered the 16x20 Phoenix Phire Press and the Roland GX 24. It also includes Spectra materials, weeding tools, Inkjet transfer paper samples, and Direct Dive Studio. $3GRR for the whole package including shipping. Everything should arrive by next week!


----------



## CoolTech

LCE said:


> I finally placed my order with Josh at Imprintables today! Ordered the 16x20 Phoenix Phire Press and the Roland GX 24. It also includes Spectra materials, weeding tools, Inkjet transfer paper samples, and Direct Dive Studio. $3GRR for the whole package including shipping. Everything should arrive by next week!


I worked with Josh as well. My equipment is due on the 8th... Hey, that's today!

I think you and I should keep in touch through PMs. We may need to support each other through our starter frustrations. We may even come up with issues at the same time and need to post them here for answers (the latter being the most likely... lol)


----------



## vlcnmstr

*Re: Heat Transfer Equipment and any thing local to Los angeles?*

being on the frugal (ok, cheap) side,
I plunged in myself today with equipment. 
As space is a concern as well as budget, I opted for the craft robo pro II which is still in the box as I don't have parking near the apartment and had to carry it two blocks and then up three flights-- so I'll open it after supper.
Got a reasonable but smaller (mighty press) shirt press, an assortment of t-shirt vinyls --ooo shiny and glittery.
I am wanting to get a cap press as well but hoping to find a local to LA supplier-- does anyone know of one?

so now the only thing is to find the best laser transfer paper, a cap press and start doodling.

I also realized on the trip home that the big thing holding me from doing sublimation was the absence of a press for shirts (have been doing mugs for a while) so lots of avenues have opened up.

I'll let ya'll know how the robo does when I've gotten my breath back.
djl


----------



## LCE

CoolTech said:


> I worked with Josh as well. My equipment is due on the 8th... Hey, that's today!
> 
> I think you and I should keep in touch through PMs. We may need to support each other through our starter frustrations. We may even come up with issues at the same time and need to post them here for answers (the latter being the most likely... lol)


That's fine with me. I am getting my gear next week!


----------



## Live2sk888

For anyone else looking for the Epson C88+ at a great price: 

*Amazon.com has it for $69.99 and since the order is over $25, standard shipping is free!!*

I just ordered one and thought I'd pass along the info, can't wait to get it!!


----------



## vlcnmstr

*c88 or r200? and samsung laser*

I have an epson r200 (nice printer which also prints direct on cd's) and got a c88+ for the pigment inks.
I see bulk inks for both but is there a preference?
The r200 is past warranty so nothing to void with bulk system, just like the cd capability. (can the transfer inks be used for the occasional regular print?)
The c88 only needs four tanks vs the six for the r200 and would be cheaper to maintain/refill.

Also, I have a samsung color laser printer. Love the printer, but can I run laser transfers through it? Dark and light?

what is the best cap press you would recommend? for both transfer and vinyl transfers?

SOOOOOO many questions as all this settles into my smaller brain size LOL.
thanks for any info.
djl


----------



## smthornton

Hi all, I'm new to this forum and t-shirt printing, but my question relates to the supply purchases in this thread; do you have buy special archival inks for your inkjet printer or is it the transfer paper that ensures print quality onto the shirt? This may have an obvious answer but I'm not seeing it right now. 

Thanks!

SMT


----------



## Rodney

> do you have buy special archival inks for your inkjet printer or is it the transfer paper that ensures print quality onto the shirt? This may have an obvious answer but I'm not seeing it right now.


Yes, well actually people usually refer to it as "pigment" inks. But that will give you better prints. Epson C88 comes with pigment inks (durabrite).

If you search the forums for pigment, you'll find lots more info.


----------



## smthornton

Thanks Rodney, I'm getting better at finding information on the threads. I kind of thought that was the answer but didn't what it was called.

SMT


----------



## joleneshaffer

try going to keystonetees.com thats where i get my shirts great prices


----------



## THREESALES

LCE said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I am getting ready to buy my Heat Press, cutter, and supplies in a few weeks and I just thought that I could get some feedback before I make my move. I am basically making my decisions based on this forum.
> 
> I am planning on getting these:
> 
> *Heat press:* Phoenix Phire 16x20. I like the auto open feature, besides from the digital timer and temperature controls.
> 
> *Cutter:* Rowland GX24. From what I have seen at the ISS in Long Beach this past weekend, this cutter rocks. The video from Josh (Imprintables) was also a big help with my decision on this one.
> 
> *Inkjet Printer: *Epson C88+ with the Bulk Ink System. Since I already have a scanner (HP Scanjet 3200C), do I still need to get an all in one printer, like the CX5000?
> 
> *Transfer Papers:* I need to get some samples of each type of transfer. I don’t have any clue on what to order.
> 
> *T-shirts: *I’ll probably contact Alstyle for some 1701s and contact American Apparel for some of their samples.
> 
> *Ink Refills: *I will most likely get my Bulk Ink Systems from BCS. However, where can I get good deals on Pigment Ink Refills, besides from Business Coastal Sup??
> 
> I am new at this and I am very excited to get started!!! Any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> LCE


LCE - you seem to really have your act together and did a lot of research on the equipment. Josh at Imprintables is great and I would be confident that anything you purchase thru him you will be satisfied with.
As for tees and other clothing, Bodek and Rhodes is a great source for plain tees and the basics. Get set up and ask for case pricing right away to be competitive.
Threesales - Pgh PA


----------



## LCE

I received my shipment from Josh at Imprintables 2 weeks ago. I got the gx 24 cutter, phoenix phire heat press and some sample materials. I plan on unpacking and testing out everything this weekend! I also got my reseller's permit and I opened my account with several suppliers. SanMar, Print Gear, and GS Activewear...so far.

Print Gear is actually 5 minutes from my house! I contacted them and I will be stopping by today to check out their shirts and prices!


----------



## jimhack3

Hello T-shirt Members,

Does Bestblanks.com also give discounts on heat presses to forum members? looking for a 16 X 20 Hix Swingman 20D.

Thanks,
jimhack3


----------



## CoolTech

jimhack3 said:


> Hello T-shirt Members,
> 
> Does Bestblanks.com also give discounts on heat presses to forum members? looking for a 16 X 20 Hix Swingman 20D.
> 
> Thanks,
> jimhack3


AFAIK, Best Blanks does not offer discounts to forum members. They are an advertiser.

*All forum member specials are listed here*

Or, they are listed in the link on the Site Navigation bar to the left


----------



## lwhitehead

Hey Eddie,

Just another Noob wondering how you like your new equipment ... what transfer material and shirts do you find you like the best? Any second thoughts about what you would have done differently? Any tips & tricks to offer yet?


----------



## LCE

lwhitehead said:


> Hey Eddie,
> 
> Just another Noob wondering how you like your new equipment ... what transfer material and shirts do you find you like the best? Any second thoughts about what you would have done differently? Any tips & tricks to offer yet?


Lisa,

I will be unpacking my equipment by this weekend. I thought I had time to do it last weekend, but stuff came up! I will be visiting Print Gear tomorrow to check out their shirts. So far, I have been trying to do some "re-fresher" tutorials online for Illustrator and Photoshop. It's been 3 years since the last time I used both programs! I'm still using Photoshop 7 and Illustrator 10.

I am also looking into some Plastisol transfers. From reading the topics in this forum, Plastisol transfers seem to be the best one out of all transfers when using a heat press. Most would rank it this way:
1.) plastisol / screen printed transfers
2.) heat transfer vinyls
3.) ink jet transfers

As of now, I don't have any regrets on what I purchased. I am looking at my purchase as an investment. I have friends that own Stahl heat press machines that are almost 7 years old.

I just need to find some time to get everything setup. It's a little hard when you have a 5 yr old and a 4 month old...


----------



## jimhack3

jimhack3 said:


> Hello T-shirt Members,
> 
> Does Bestblanks.com also give discounts on heat presses to forum members? looking for a 16 X 20 Hix Swingman 20D.
> 
> Thanks,
> jimhack3


 
Don't they all advertise. I've heard that coastalbusiness.com gives discounts, and bestblanks.com leads the list.


----------



## Rodney

jimhack3 said:


> Don't they all advertise. I've heard that coastalbusiness.com gives discounts, and bestblanks.com leads the list.


Not all the companies who sell heat transfer equipment advertise here, but bestblanks.com and coastalbusiness.com do.

Coastalbusiness.com and imprintables.com offer special discounts for members, but at this time, bestblanks does not. Maybe that will change in the future.


----------



## CastlemanInc

How does the print quality of a C88 compare to the Epson 1280? 

It seems like I may be able to just get another printer rather than buy a bulk ink system for my 1280. 

What would you do ?


----------



## fengguy

Are you planning to print T-Shirts? What kind of the materials you plan to print on exactly?


----------



## paulo

Im glad I found this thread, I am also in the market for heat transfer equipment, and will have to call Josh at Imprintables.

Will the Phoenix Phire also work with heat fix rhinestones?
With the optional platens, is it just a matter of swapping them out?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Rodney

> Will the Phoenix Phire also work with heat fix rhinestones?


Yes, I've used it to heat fix rhinestone transfers. See here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html#dg


----------



## paulo

Rodney said:


> Yes, I've used it to heat fix rhinestone transfers. See here:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html#dg


Thanks Rodney.

Ive used those stock heat fix rhinestone transfers before...they are great. Customers love them.


----------



## feilong

Does imprintables offer forum members a discount on the Rowland GX-24?


----------



## Twinge

feilong said:


> Does imprintables offer forum members a discount on the Rowland GX-24?



Yes. You have to contact Josh directly. More info here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_imprintablesexclusive.htm


----------



## Rodney

feilong said:


> Does imprintables offer forum members a discount on the Rowland GX-24?


Yes, I believe they do through the link that twinge posted above.


----------



## feilong

thanks a lot!


----------



## Vtec44

Nice! I'm planning to order these next week 

Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.

Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.


----------



## Rodney

I'm thinking about that auto-open cap press myself


----------



## darknessfalls

Does imprintables ship worldwide?

Also, if you have a transfer paper with say the word "Hello" on it. Lets say u transfer it onto a tshirt with the heat press. Is the "Hello" on the transfer paper still there for use again or is it completely gone to the tshirt?


----------



## Rodney

> Also, if you have a transfer paper with say the word "Hello" on it. Lets say u transfer it onto a tshirt with the heat press. Is the "Hello" on the transfer paper still there for use again or is it completely gone to the tshirt?


It's completely gone onto the shirt and you have to print a new transfer to make a new shirt.

I don't think imprintables ships worldwide. CoastalBusiness.com does though I think.


----------



## rosiepower

*Re: Heat Transfer Equipment and any thing local to Los angeles?*

Please let me know how the press works as I'm in the market for something small and inexpensive (relatively speaking).


----------



## rosiepower

*Need small batch heat press*

I need to get a heat press for cotton tshirts and onesies for plastisol transfers. Cost is a major issue but I also don't want to buy something of such low quality that I'm going to regret it immediately. I really don't know what my volume is going to be but I'll take a guess that it will be between 5-100 items a day. I'm guessing that is kind of low volume? But I really don't know.

Does anyone have any recomendations. Also what features are must haves?

Any idea on where to look for a used press?

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## LCE

*Re: Need small batch heat press*



rosiepower said:


> I need to get a heat press for cotton tshirts and onesies for plastisol transfers. Cost is a major issue but I also don't want to buy something of such low quality that I'm going to regret it immediately. I really don't know what my volume is going to be but I'll take a guess that it will be between 5-100 items a day. I'm guessing that is kind of low volume? But I really don't know.
> 
> Does anyone have any recomendations. Also what features are must haves?
> 
> Any idea on where to look for a used press?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kelly


Kelly - You should call Josh from Imprintables. He will give you the advice on the heat presses. As far my heat press, I am very happy with my 16x20 Phoenix Phire. I only make about 10-20 shirts a week. I only do it part time. 

Also, I was checking the new model of the Phoenix Phire and they now have a digital pressure display. Check it out. Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.

Eddie


----------



## rosiepower

*Re: Need small batch heat press*

Thanks I'll give him a call


----------



## kneequa

*Re: Need small batch heat press*

Hello I have recieved my heat press (Hix Hobby Lite 9X12 Swinger Heat Transfer Press Hix Hobby Lite 9X12 Swinger Heat Transfer Press - Free Shipping - Hobby Lite ). I ordered it from Coastal Business Supplies Inc. They already offered free shipping and I got $14.95 off when I mentioned t-shirtforums. I ended up paying $286.80. In the desricption you'll see that it states (The Hix Hobby Lite is an affordable heat transfer machine for the *hobbyist*, artist, student, or home user) If your gonna be making close to 100 shirts a day you might want something a bit more industrial. I'm a novice though so Rodney and many other more experienced users may be able to better assist you  I got this press to start off with but I intend on getting a heavier duty press later.


----------



## rosiepower

Thank for the information I will check them out.


----------



## StitchShoppe

I've got about the same setup, except I use a 1280, I know the C88 is lower in price but if your planning on trimming transfers with the Roland, I think you are going to find 8.5 X 11 is not going to be large enough for a lot of customers.


----------



## paulo

On the PhoenixPhire Heat press, are the platens replaceable or if I get the 11x15, can I upgrade and replace the platens later on with the 16x20?


----------



## veedub3

Ok..I am a screen printer moving inot heat press. Here is what I orderd. 16x20 Geo Knight brand new off ebay bid of $298.00 plus $98.00 shiping. Hix hat press slightly used off ebay for $105.00 plus $19.99 shipping. Sample transfers from several companies. I did not purchase a cutter/plotter as I thought it would be easier to just order the custom designs from the company as I still have not learned the corel software.

For those that use the cutter/ plotter and print there own transfers is this something that a novice should get into?


----------



## ikauric

Hy guys , OK 

I am from Croatia and just to say this forum is the best for people in
this buisness . 
In next few mounths planing to open a PRINT STUDIO for print on garmets 
I was looking all over the the web where to buy good *equipment* ...

so please give me a hint or some advice for start in to print buisness ..


on the end i was decide that probably i am gona buy *Profit-Pro#3* from the bestblanks ..... and moust important 
*vinyl cutter roland gx24 + some material to start and practice*


so please send me a mail or post here some good things for me ....

thanks in advance.....


----------



## aryjk04

CoolTech said:


> I just got off the phone with Imprintables.
> 
> Here is what I ordered:
> 
> *Heat press:* Phoenix Phire 16x20. I too like the auto open feature, digital timer and temperature controls.
> 
> *Mug press:* Phoenix Mug Press. fully digital and prints full wrap, top-to-bottom
> 
> *Hat press:* Mighty Press Cap Press. 4" x 8.5" Teflon Coated Heat Platen
> 
> Some test materials
> Package deal was under $2200.00 shipped
> 
> I already have the cutter/plotter.


Just got off the phone with Josh & ordered this exact same package (still the same price as well). Shipping out today, will be here Thursday. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## HATSNTS

Love the Post! Just getting started too and they are giving some excellent inforations. Thankx!


----------



## ottie35

i am new to this as well, and just ordered my press and printers. Is a cutter a necessity in this business, and if so why?


----------



## vctradingcubao

ottie35 said:


> i am new to this as well, and just ordered my press and printers. Is a cutter a necessity in this business, and if so why?


If you plan to use vinyl/flex transfers, you will a cutter like the Roland GX24. I have a cutter and rolls of vinyl/flex transfers, but I've hardly used it because my market can't handle the cost of this service. On colored t-shirts, we just use opaque transfers and cut using a pair of scissors.


----------



## ottie35

If i am using an inkjet printer and heat transfers with a press, i will only need scissors? How presice do you need to be with your cutting out? Does it need to be perfect including the inside of letters and such?


----------



## vctradingcubao

ottie35 said:


> If i am using an inkjet printer and heat transfers with a press, i will only need scissors? How presice do you need to be with your cutting out? Does it need to be perfect including the inside of letters and such?


IMO, I think using a cutter like the GX24 is too much hassle when you are just using inkjet transfers, specially if the paper is just A4 or 8.5x11 size. When printing on white shirts, you don't need precision cutting coz the polymer is almost transparent anyway. Now, printing text on dark shirts and using opaque transfers, I just incorporate a "box" or border in the design so that I could cut and transfer/press it in one piece. The box/border does'nt have to be a rectangle, but an outline in the shape of the font/text, so that at least, it looks good, and it becomes "part of the design". Then, I just use a pair of scissors to cut.

There are videos here showing a tutorial on cutting opaque transfers with a GX-24. But it's too time consuming IMO and will make the t-shirt more expensive. You print with a registration mark and a "contour cut" should be added in your graphics, then load in the cutter and cut, then weed, and use heat transfer carrying tape, press for a few seconds, remove the carry tape, then press again, etc, etc.

I'll try to find the video for you.


----------



## ottie35

Thanks, i would greatly appreciate that. You have been so helpful........i cant wait for my things to come in so that i can get started. I currently use cafepress and am wanting to get away from them so i can cut out the middle man. The biggest reason is pricing, because you are forced to charge so much because of their base price, not to mention with every sale i make, they get paid too.........


----------



## vctradingcubao

Yep, basically that's Cafe Press' business model/strategy. Every "shop owners"/designers are actually their customers, and even though some "shop owners" dont' get any orders except from their own friends and family (who want's to patronize the shop owner family member), they make money too. So the more shop owners, the better for them. Great idea though!


----------



## Twinge

One thing that was sort of skipped over in reguards to vinyl here is the quality factor. Vinyl transfers will give you a MUCH better quality product than opaque transfers will (and a bit better quality than normal/light transfers will, for that matter). Personally, I don't really recommend using opaque transfers at all; if you do, make sure you let the customer know what to expect in terms of eventual cracking/peeling problems.

But anyway, depending on what type of work you're doing, vinyl may or may not be that important or useful to you. It really depends on what your market is; plastisol transfers may work fine for you, or even opaque transfers (e.g. if your market is mostly small orders for special events, where the shirt doesn't need to last).


----------



## chwilson0607

Thanks for the post. This is great information. I was wondering - as a person new to the industry - what exactly are the plotter and cutter used for?

Also - is there a particular reason for the popularity on this forum for the Epson C88? Or would another reputable inkjet printer work? Does the Epson use a special type of ink that works well for printing on transfer paper? Thanks.

Carl


----------



## Twinge

chwilson0607 said:


> Thanks for the post. This is great information. I was wondering - as a person new to the industry - what exactly are the plotter and cutter used for?



Cutting vinyl and other materials. You can make signs, car decals, or t-shirts designs with different types.




chwilson0607 said:


> Also - is there a particular reason for the popularity on this forum for the Epson C88? Or would another reputable inkjet printer work? Does the Epson use a special type of ink that works well for printing on transfer paper? Thanks.



It's popular because it's a workable, very cheap printer that does what's needed. Another printer will work, but it's generally recommended that you stay with an Epson. Many Epsons (not all) come with Durabrite ink, which works well for transfers because it's pigmented (and thus won't wash out very easily). You can also get 3rd party bulk pigmented inks.


----------



## ottie35

can i get pigmented ink for my HP 9800 series, i got that one because it prints up to 13x19 prints.


----------



## CaulkinsGraphics

Eddie,

Just a heads up. I bought a C88 the other at Staples for $84.78 with tax. I stopped by Office Max and looked at a CX500 for $89.99 included a $10.00 instant rebate which brought the price down to $84.79 with tax. Huh a all in one for a cent more. No brainer, I returned the 88. Might as well go with the CX5000 just in case something happens, you will have a back up scanner.

Just a FYI,
Good Luck in your new business

Todd


----------



## leafmartin

I shopped around for a heat press machine and decided to purchase from Coastal. I bought the Hix swingman 15. My experience with Coastal was very good. First, there was free shipping and the Press arrived 2 days later, as promised. They also honored the forum discount. In addition, the delivered price was lower than anyone else. 
I work close to Stahl's in St. Clair Shores. I kinda am puzzled by their tack on selling their presses "wholesale". First, their "wholesale" prices are no different than anybody elses. And they are the manufacturer so in theory it should be lower. Second, they will eliminate the "within state" sales tax if you provide a wholesaler tax id. However, who would resell the machine if Stahls sells it to anyone at "wholesale" (which is really retail since most of us will not be reselling the machine)?

The Swingman Press itself seems very good. The only complaints I have is that there is no temperature readout, and the timer is a cheap small seperate kitchen digital timer. But the temperature is at the setting when the indicator light goes out, and the timer is actually a bonus because it can be placed anywhere. 

I would buy from Coastal again with no hesitation.


----------



## longalina

Hi everyone, im VERY new to all this..
the past week i have been doing my study on Ways of Transfering To Tees...

I have a few questions, hope you can help  

1. How do i get my artwork onto a Tee??? I know how to transfer from Computer print to Screen Printer, but to get good quality??? i thought id Stencile it instead??? can u use the same ink for that??

2.I have a Business number, and a name for my brand. If this takes off (fingers crosses) How do i sell to Funky Stores???? 

3.Whats the Trend, i have about 6 Designs, is that ok to start with??

4.Is going cheap a good way to start? I found a Heat Presser for $80 AUS..
And tubes of ink for 4 for $32 AUS....

Thanks heaps, and hope to hear from you...
this site Rocks socks!!!!!!
cheers
Laura


----------



## jackie01915

Hi, how is it going for all of you, now that it is almost August? Has summer business been good? I'm in Boston, so am worried about t-shirts not being as popular here in October, but that's what sweatshirts are for! Anyway, I want to get into the biz, but wonder if screen & digital printers get more jobs? I was swayed by a screenprinter that claims his heat press is only for pictures, and that he mainly does screenprinting (no set-up charge though) and digital printing, for $8.99/shirt (one-color two-sided), minimum 24 shirts. Any thoughts? Can a living be made from JUST transfers/heat press? Thanks in advance for any advice. ~Jackie.


----------



## Rodney

jackie01915 said:


> Hi, how is it going for all of you, now that it is almost August? Has summer business been good? I'm in Boston, so am worried about t-shirts not being as popular here in October, but that's what sweatshirts are for! Anyway, I want to get into the biz, but wonder if screen & digital printers get more jobs? I was swayed by a screenprinter that claims his heat press is only for pictures, and that he mainly does screenprinting (no set-up charge though) and digital printing, for $8.99/shirt (one-color two-sided), minimum 24 shirts. Any thoughts? Can a living be made from JUST transfers/heat press? Thanks in advance for any advice. ~Jackie.


Yes, it can be done.


----------



## jackie01915

Thanks Rodney!!! I like you already and read ALL your posts. ~Jackie.


----------



## visionsp

Does anyone have any tips on registering the weeded thermo flex on shirts that makes it faster and more accurate than just eyeing it of measuring?


----------



## chwilson0607

To make it easier for other readers, how about starting a new thread for these different questions? It seems like we have gotten many separate discussions going in this thread. Just a thought ... Rodney - what do you think?

Carl


----------



## Rodney

chwilson0607 said:


> To make it easier for other readers, how about starting a new thread for these different questions? It seems like we have gotten many separate discussions going in this thread. Just a thought ... Rodney - what do you think?
> 
> Carl


That is a great idea


----------



## GreenRiver

I purchased the C88 as a result of this thread, and it's great. I bought the bulk ink system and UV hybrid inks from BestBlanks.com and they work fine together. Thanks for helping a newbie avoid costly mistakes.


----------



## iegraphics

Got a quick question. If I buy an Epson 1280 printer (as I just came across at: http://bestblanks.com/epsonprinters.html), what can I do with it?
Can I print on cotton, nylon, polyester or a blend? Or do I need special t-shirts? Would I need a specific transfer paper? Does anyone know if this system would produce a good product that is vibrant, feels soft, and holds up to washing?
This appears to be a relatively inexpensive printer that will allow me to take an image (JPG, PDF, or something created in Corel or Adobe), print it onto transfer paper, and heat press onto a shirt. But there seems to be so much I don't know that maybe this would end up being a system that limits my capabilities (only one type shirt which is expensive, etc.), or that clogs and breaks down often (especially since it will not be used daily).
I own a heat press and I'm simply looking for a way to put images onto a shirt. I work for a digital sign shop and people always come in asking if we do t-shirts. So I'd like to have a little printer in the back I can do this with. They usually want just a few for a party, reunion, or the like, and within a day.
Help and advice, please!


----------



## rags16

If I may ask, what is better Inkjet or laserjet. I have a laserjet, but I am not sure which is best for heat transfers....


----------



## mabankbboosters

I'm also consdering getting into this business as a fundraiser for our Band Boosters, I'm curious as to why you're not considering the bulk ink system from Best Blanks, as it's one we're considering. Would like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Mad Brad

Starting with a big budget are we? You seem to have done your homework. Good luck - go big or go home LOL


----------



## vctradingcubao

rags16 said:


> If I may ask, what is better Inkjet or laserjet. I have a laserjet, but I am not sure which is best for heat transfers....


Laser transfers, in general, will give you better results than inkjets.


----------



## AA2

vctradingcubao said:


> Laser transfers, in general, will give you better results than inkjets.



Hi All! 

Im a newbie and have a quick question: would an Epson C120 do a better job than a C88+? Been searching the forums and havent found an entry for a C120

Thanks!


----------



## visionsp

Anyone know much about the direct to garment printers and do you have any feedback? 

I just went to the long beach show and they had several different direct to print garment printers any feedback on which are best. I liked the brother because they were printing on jeans, sweatshirt fronts across zipper and hoood but it doesn't print on black and the DTG looked pretty good also but I heard when printing on black the white tends to crack and peel. Also I didn't get in to the cost to run much to see which one would be best. 
Do the direct to print wear longer than heat sublimation? Would it be better to go with one of the epson printers for know, until the DTG type printers have been out longer? 

I also Have a hight end laser printer but when we used to do laser prints in the past they just aren't real vibrant nor do they seem to hole up very well. Any help for basically a newbie?????


----------



## Rodney

visionsp said:


> Anyone know much about the direct to garment printers and do you have any feedback?
> 
> I just went to the long beach show and they had several different direct to print garment printers any feedback on which are best. I liked the brother because they were printing on jeans, sweatshirt fronts across zipper and hoood but it doesn't print on black and the DTG looked pretty good also but I heard when printing on black the white tends to crack and peel. Also I didn't get in to the cost to run much to see which one would be best.
> Do the direct to print wear longer than heat sublimation? Would it be better to go with one of the epson printers for know, until the DTG type printers have been out longer?
> 
> I also Have a hight end laser printer but when we used to do laser prints in the past they just aren't real vibrant nor do they seem to hole up very well. Any help for basically a newbie?????


For Direct to Garment information, please read the Direct to Garment section of the forum: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/

You'll see lots of posts there about quality and recommendations.


----------



## Rodney

> I also Have a hight end laser printer but when we used to do laser prints in the past they just aren't real vibrant nor do they seem to hole up very well. Any help for basically a newbie?????


There have been some changes in the quality of laser transfers. Try the imageclip or duracotton papers (a forum search will bring up more topics). 

I've seen some results that look good from these papers.


----------



## ftg

The 1280 is no longer being produced. You may want to look at another printer.
I have never used the C88 because the print size is only is smaller than what the 1280 produces. I recommend finding a wide format printer even though they cost a lot more than the C88. But for your larger t-shirts ie 3x-5x the print is more in proportion with the shirt.


----------



## ftg

The 1280 is a nice printer. As for printing on differant t-shirts it depends on the ink. If you use sublimation inks then you are limited on what you can print on. For the best results with Sublimation the more polyester in the shirt the better the results. The minimum being 50/50 blend, but print quality is hampered. I use the hane's soft l'ink and vapor shirts that are 100% polyester and the results are fantastic. The hanes shirt feels better, heavier than the vapor. Hope this helps.


----------



## visionsp

Anyone out there using a laser printer? How do you like the transfers compared to inkjet? Do you like the way they look? How do they hold up?


----------



## Rodney

visionsp said:


> Anyone out there using a laser printer? How do you like the transfers compared to inkjet? Do you like the way they look? How do they hold up?


Yes, please search the forums for laser or clc and you'll find all types of experiences and comparisons posted


----------



## chrisf116

thanks for all the info to everyone who has posted!


----------



## Tigerguy

Great thread! Thanks from a newbie like me who can learn so much from threads like this!


----------



## carl2

*Re: Getting ready to purchase my equipment.. thoughts??*

I'm pissed off about bestblanks. they sent me a used product. Any suggestions!
I would also like to know how the jetdark turned out. I was in a sports store that had racks of what had to be transfers, but it was on black w/a definition not capable of screen print


----------



## libertycustoms

*Re: Getting ready to purchase my equipment.. thoughts??*



carl2 said:


> I'm pissed off about bestblanks. they sent me a used product. Any suggestions!
> I would also like to know how the jetdark turned out. I was in a sports store that had racks of what had to be transfers, but it was on black w/a definition not capable of screen print



Thanks for the comment about BEST BLANKS. This is about the 3rd or 4th time today that I have seen bad comments about them. I am getting ready to order a heat press and was all geared up to order from them. I read in hear about a guy that really got shafted on his and now I am timid. I will be contacting Josh at IMPRINTABLES.COM. This guy must be top shelf as that is all I have heard about him in here today. And today is my first day in here. Think I will go with the PHOENIX PHIRE. I really like the sound of the auto open as well. We own a 6 color 4 station Ryley Hopkins silk screen set up and need something for doing transfer so that we can pre-print and try to cut down our growing inventory. Anyway, I am ramling on here so nuf said. Thanks for this post and in fact this great thread. What the heck, thanks for the entire web forum. This place rocks!


----------



## TDE

Great Thread, thanks!


----------



## CNRS Enterprises

Hello People 
Im unsure if i want to invest, a lot of money,but i think i want to go with a 16 x20 heat press ,and a vinyl cutter ,what do think of the Graphtec Robo ? also can i print on the vinyl like i can on a transfer? im new at this so please don't think im an idiot.

Thanks Den


----------



## gadget

*Re: Heat Transfer Equipment and any thing local to Los angeles?*

re your search for the best laser paper...make sure you tell the supplier which model printer you have...just because it is a laser paper transfer does not meant it works with all models..good luck.


----------



## Skinbus

LCE said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I am getting ready to buy my Heat Press, cutter, and supplies in a few weeks and I just thought that I could get some feedback before I make my move. I am basically making my decisions based on this forum.
> 
> I am planning on getting these:
> 
> *Heat press:* Phoenix Phire 16x20. I like the auto open feature, besides from the digital timer and temperature controls.
> 
> *Cutter:* Rowland GX24. From what I have seen at the ISS in Long Beach this past weekend, this cutter rocks. The video from Josh (Imprintables) was also a big help with my decision on this one.
> 
> *Inkjet Printer: *Epson C88+ with the Bulk Ink System. Since I already have a scanner (HP Scanjet 3200C), do I still need to get an all in one printer, like the CX5000?
> 
> *Transfer Papers:* I need to get some samples of each type of transfer. I don’t have any clue on what to order.
> 
> *T-shirts: *I’ll probably contact Alstyle for some 1701s and contact American Apparel for some of their samples.
> 
> *Ink Refills: *I will most likely get my Bulk Ink Systems from BCS. However, where can I get good deals on Pigment Ink Refills, besides from Business Coastal Sup??
> 
> I am new at this and I am very excited to get started!!! Any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> LCE


You may want to check out "blankshirts.com" I get 50/50 in the neighborhood of $4 per. Of course 2X & up are more. Quality is excellent & great selection of colors. Be well. M.


----------



## SevenKrew

*Re: Heat Transfer Equipment and any thing local to Los angeles?*

Im keep diggin a hole deeper the more info i read on here. I guess thats good because i still need to research my thoughts fully. Excellent site, I hope to be there someday.


----------



## imadork

I got basically the same set up that you described. Except, I got the Epson 4800. And I'm running the MultiRip Software so that I can print Dye Sub, Light & Dark Transfers, Film Positives and Posters from the same printer.


----------



## HulaArt

Great thread!
Mohalo!


----------



## dlmdallas

*Re: Need small batch heat press*

Hi there, I too am ready to get a heat press and I see that you purchased the Hix Swinger. I cannot decide if I should get a swinger or a clam shell press . It has to be atleast 15x15, but that is the only thing I do know for sure. At this point I don't plan on doing anything more than 1/8", but you never know! What led to your decision and are you happy with it? Donna


----------



## jackie01915

*The Clamshell is much lighter*

I have been taking my GeoKnight 12x14" swing away (70 lbs) to fairs and birthday parties (kids decorating their own shirts) and I've broken 2 suitcases now just in toting it around. I bought it in case I was going to do banners, but it hasn't come up. ~Jackie.



dlmdallas said:


> Hi there, I too am ready to get a heat press and I see that you purchased the Hix Swinger. I cannot decide if I should get a swinger or a clam shell press . It has to be atleast 15x15, but that is the only thing I do know for sure. At this point I don't plan on doing anything more than 1/8", but you never know! What led to your decision and are you happy with it? Donna


----------



## dlmdallas

Thanks Jackie, the "lightness" may be a factor in the heat press I choose , so that is definatley somthing I had not thought about. I was planning on doing pigment T-shirts and some sublimation with another printer mostley on fabric, maybe a mouse pad or two. Down the road I may do tiles and they really are not that thick, maybe 1/4". Do you think a clam shell could do tiles or with this as a factor is the swing away the way to go? I know most Clamshells recomend 1/8" substrates.
Thanks for any input you can give a confused Newbie!


----------



## rocker887

For heat Transfers using Inkjet Transfer paper is a cutter even necesary? 

Is there a special paper that doesnt require you to trim the design but only presses the design itself?


----------



## imadork

rocker887 said:


> For heat Transfers using Inkjet Transfer paper is a cutter even necesary?
> 
> Is there a special paper that doesnt require you to trim the design but only presses the design itself?



Dye Sublimation is more along those lines. You just print and press. But, there's no white and it needs to be on polly or polly blend material. It's really awesome though!


----------



## rocker887

does that mean that for Ironall Transfers you need to trim the design?

what if you dont?


also for heat transfers , is a cutter even necesary?


----------



## BillFogarty

rocker887 said:


> does that mean that for Ironall Transfers you need to trim the design?
> 
> what if you dont?
> 
> 
> also for heat transfers , is a cutter even necesary?


I use IronAll and I trim everything about 1/8" around the images. It's not as bad as most papers I've tried, but Ironall does still give a faint ring around the image.


----------



## ctcpool

Hey all. I'm glad I stumbled onto this forum today. I've learned alot from you all already and I feel more confident moving forward. Thanks for sharing your expertise. Hopefully I will gain some to add in the near future.


----------



## Rmsbrooks

Being new here at the T-Shirt Forums I find that already in reading your posts that you really do get a lot of input from a lot of people. What a place......I'm so glad I found you.....

Mary


----------



## Jayjay

Hey i am looking forward to start my customized shirts. The thing is i know i have to purchase a heat presser, transfer papers... but what else?


----------



## imadork

Jayjay said:


> Hey i am looking forward to start my customized shirts. The thing is i know i have to purchase a heat presser, transfer papers... but what else?


Depending on what you're wanting to do you may need a cutter (Roland GX-24 is nice). You will also need special transfer ink for your printer. If it's not a brand new printer (never had ink in it), you will need to flush the lines. You don't want to mix ink. You can get everything you need a The Paper Ranch (http://thepaperranch.com). They are very helpful and offer FREE training.


----------



## Jayjay

Thanks imadork i really appreciate.


----------



## Thrillustrations

Hey Jean

I just got my sublimation equipment a couple of weeks ago and haven't even gotten my inks set up yet. Business has really picked up in other areas but what I would tell you is even though the equipt is not cheap, you don't have to pay a fortune to get started. My advice is get what you need when you get it! Don't be chincy and only get something that's just gonna do it, but don't spend your life savings either.


----------



## Earnest

I have a heat transfer press 16X20 from Hot tronix that is called the swinger. It has not failed me in all these years. It is a Stahls product.

The cutter is a good one

The printer is cool. I have it's big brother and it is ok but have had issues with the sublimation ink.


----------



## astrocreep

Hello all. I'm kinda new to the whole t-shirt biz with heat transfers. I only have one question that i can't figure out. How do you print white? Is there a printer that has a white ink slot?


----------



## Solmu

astrocreep said:


> How do you print white?


With digital heat transfers, you don't. You'd need to look at other mediums (DTG, screenprinting, plastisol transfers, vinyl).


----------



## astrocreep

thank you very much. Do you recommend any machines to produce transfers. like plastisol transfers.


----------



## rusty

astrocreep said:


> thank you very much. Do you recommend any machines to produce transfers. like plastisol transfers.


You can't buy a machine to produce plastisol transfers. They must be screen printed.


----------



## dirtykaps

*White ink? Heat Transfer.*

Ok I'm a newbie here. I'm just starting to think about creating my own business (Heat Transfer). I pretty much have an understanding of the presses. My big issue is I want to design and print my own images. I know there are no white inks for inkjet printers. What printer do you guys recommend and how would I print a design for a black shirt where the design had white in it? I heard about the "dark transfer paper" but I want to know if it's a good substitute for the white ink. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks a lot.


----------



## imadork

*Re: White ink? Heat Transfer.*



dirtykaps said:


> What printer do you guys recommend and how would I print a design for a black shirt where the design had white in it? I heard about the "dark transfer paper" but I want to know if it's a good substitute for the white ink.




Dark Transfer paper is pretty cool. It's a little different, but cool. You print the image normally (not mirrored). Then, you cut the image (Roland GX24 is nice). After that you peel the image off of the transfer paper and apply it to the garment. The dark transfer paper has a white backing. That's why you don't mirror it and press it like on light transfer paper. You can also just cut and press dark transfer paper on to a garment to make a white (1 colour) design.


----------



## dirtykaps

*Re: White ink? Heat Transfer.*

So let me get this straight the dark transfer paper is pretty much white. What happens when you want a shaped one color white design? Like words?


----------



## Chani

For that I would just use apparel vinyl. You'd either need pre-cut letters or a vinyl cutter (a lot of people like the GX-24 here, but the Graphtec CE5000-60 is gaining support here and is just as capable a machine as the GX-24, but for $500 less when you count the price of a stand.  ).

Your other option would be a Graphtec CraftROBO Pro, which is the same exact machine as the CE5000-60, but only cuts 15" wide instead of 24" wide.

Some people use the non-Pro CraftROBO or Roland Stika cutters, but I wouldn't recommend those to anyone but the very casual user. They're hobby machines and are just not set up for continuous production work. They're also more limiting in that you can't use your scraps like you can on the larger, professional machines.

Both of the machines that I suggested have Automatic Registration Mark Sensors so that you can contour-cut inkjet and laser transfers (so you don't have a film or white box around your design).

A vinyl cutter is not absolutely necessary, but I would suggest one to everyone that wants to sell shirts with inkjet or laser transfers. You'll just get more consistent and professional results. 

They also open the door for you to use apparel vinyl for just the situations mentioned (just letters or designs with solid colors).


----------



## TasiaFanSha

Love all the info here thanks so much its been very helpful.


----------



## rusty

*Re: White ink? Heat Transfer.*



dirtykaps said:


> Ok I'm a newbie here. I'm just starting to think about creating my own business (Heat Transfer). I pretty much have an understanding of the presses. My big issue is I want to design and print my own images. I know there are no white inks for inkjet printers. What printer do you guys recommend and how would I print a design for a black shirt where the design had white in it? I heard about the "dark transfer paper" but I want to know if it's a good substitute for the white ink. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks a lot.


I've never seen an inkjet transfer paper for dark garments that I would be willing to use on shirts I sell. I prefer vinyl for short runs or screen printing for large runs.


----------



## Chani

Have you tried IronAll for Darks, Rusty? I haven't yet (I still have some here waiting to be tested, tho). I do have high hopes for it. Maybe too high.


----------



## rusty

Chani said:


> Have you tried IronAll for Darks, Rusty? I haven't yet (I still have some here waiting to be tested, tho). I do have high hopes for it. Maybe too high.


No, I haven't tried it. But honestly, I don't even like to sell the inkjet transfers for whites, but I will every now and then for a kids shirt or onesie if the design suits it. But I'd be interested in seeing what one of those IronAll for darks looks like before and after washing if anybody has some pics.


----------



## tshirt808

i have a epson r1800 inkjet is pigment ink for sub transfers or all heat press transfers


----------



## rusty

tshirt808 said:


> i have a epson r1800 inkjet is pigment ink for sub transfers or all heat press transfers


DyeSub requires special DyeSub ink. Pigment ink is for inkjet transfers.


----------



## Mossive

wow what a great thread! im getting ready to start up my own set up in may and before i throw 3K to the wind in equiptment i was wondering how LCE set up and cool tech set ups are going? im not really into mugs mostly shirts, hoodies and eventually beanies/visor. i am starting from scratch and have nothing but a laptop and high hopes. so is an epson all in one the best route? what press should i get for a beginner according to what i plan on printing? i dont even have software yet. Funds arent a huge deal but i know i dont need the top of the line stuff untill i see its going to take off after some contracts are signed.
ill stop rambling

thank you for all advice!


----------



## mz906

why did you choose to cut-out your images vs. using plastisol transfers? wouldn't plastisol look more professional and give you a clean look? or are they too expensive vs. doing print and cut?


----------



## rusty

mz906 said:


> why did you choose to cut-out your images vs. using plastisol transfers? wouldn't plastisol look more professional and give you a clean look? or are they too expensive vs. doing print and cut?


I'm not sure who you are asking, but the advantage of doing a vinyl shirt using a cutter is that you can do just 1, so you can do custom orders. For plastisol transfers, you have to order them in larger quantities to get them at a reasonable price. Their pricing structure is similar to screen printing since they are produced by screen printing.


----------



## Chani

In certain cases plastisol would be much easier and cheaper, but not for custom one-offs, and not for full-color designs (usually).

There's one company that I know of that does basically full-color plastisol transfers, but I've also heard that those have a very heavy, plasticky feel to them.

But the way to make money using plastisol transfers is to order (and sell) a lot of each design.

Plastisol, while relatively inexpensive, also has a higher initial cost for each design vs inkjet transfers.

Some of it is down to personal preference and some of it is down to cost.


----------



## fred333

Thanks for the suggestions. I have been looking to get in to heat transfer.


----------



## Girlzndollz

rusty said:


> No, I haven't tried it. But honestly, I don't even like to sell the inkjet transfers for whites, but I will every now and then for a kids shirt or onesie if the design suits it. But I'd be interested in seeing what one of those IronAll for darks looks like before and after washing if anybody has some pics.


I don't have any pics, but it looks the same before as it does after washing, and I have some on their, I dunno, 10th wash. No problems that I can see.


----------



## Chani

Thanks, Kelly. That's another thing I was wondering about IronAll Dark.


----------



## momi3

Can someone help me out in buying a heat press? My company is just starting out and we are not looking to spend more than $200. I was wondering if anyone knew of a good , inexpensive press, or give me some names of press' so I can research pre-owned ones? Thanks sooo much. Joy


----------



## imanutkase

good note!!!


----------



## ryanfido

to generally cover a few things..

I would talk to people @ bang-on

bangon.ca/bangon.com

they have exclusive selling rights to several licensed plastisol transfers, band names, brands like nintendo, and a lot of custom stuff, too. but they dont sell to the public. it's not hard to get going with them. you have to sign an agreement not to sell the transfers, not to put them on anything except shirts at the time of sale, etc. im just scanning them and using them for vector work for my soon to be plotter. (they have some nice designs i cant find anywhere else) I'm also scanning magazines ad's and taking digital photos to turn into 2-tone vector images.

i really liked their stuff but @ $4-$5 per transfer I thought I should do them myself in vector vinyl. then, i could have any color, sparkle, or even light reflective like security, at any time, size, or quantity for about 1/10th the cost. 

remember folks, it is not illegal under the 1st amendment (see: parody and satire) to use copyrighted images for your shirts. you just can't duplicate something you didn't make. (when in doubt, spell it wrong!) 

I am on the fence about the roland gx24.. I bought a hotronix auto clam 16X20 so i want to get a gx24, but i think i will settle on the uscutters copam 2500. 


when you have bang-on on your side you can order american apparel @ case wholesale prices, without a minimum quantity. if you get less than the case amount (example 96 pieces for the shirt #2001) you only pay .25 per unit extra. that's about $6 cost per shirt (including the vinyl, so $6 for a finished shirt), and it's the best quality anywhere..american apparel really has a huge name in retail and it's amazing that it's so easy to get wholesale.. really helps out the 'hipster' designers.

so with american apparel, bang on, a good vector program, your imagination, and a cutter-plotter, you can put anything, yes, anything on a shirt, anyway you want it, in any color. you can even layer the vinyl.. so really your imagination and/or the sky is the limit, because vinyl is probably the cheapest way to go, and i feel it's quality is better than inkjet transfers. plastisol looks good at first, but, it can go too thick and to thin, and i dont like it's long-term intregrity.

hotronix heat press
us cutters copam2500
a computer
american apparel
love for art


----------



## rusty

ryanfido said:


> when you have bang-on on your side you can order american apparel @ case wholesale prices, without a minimum quantity. if you get less than the case amount (example 96 pieces for the shirt #2001) you only pay .25 per unit extra. that's about $6 cost per shirt (including the vinyl, so $6 for a finished shirt), and it's the best quality anywhere..american apparel really has a huge name in retail and it's amazing that it's so easy to get wholesale.. really helps out the 'hipster' designers.
> 
> so with american apparel, bang on, a good vector program, your imagination, and a cutter-plotter, you can put anything, yes, anything on a shirt, anyway you want it, in any color. you can even layer the vinyl.. so really your imagination and/or the sky is the limit, because vinyl is probably the cheapest way to go, and i feel it's quality is better than inkjet transfers. plastisol looks good at first, but, it can go too thick and to thin, and i dont like it's long-term intregrity.


In my opinion, putting vinyl on an American Apparel T-shirt is kind of like putting ketchup on a filet mignon. But that's just my own preference. Being a screenprinter, maybe I underestimate vinyl a little.


----------



## ryanfido

rusty said:


> In my opinion, putting vinyl on an American Apparel T-shirt is kind of like putting ketchup on a filet mignon. But that's just my own preference. Being a screenprinter, maybe I underestimate vinyl a little.


i can understand that.. as its easier to vinyl than to screen.. and probably heaps cheaper. 

it's just simple to get a design, like an adidas logo, and chop it out on any color and lay it down and press it. takes just me, no cleanup, no build, and apparel vinyl is pretty good stuff. 

i think screens are nicer and can last longer, but are much more work (for the quality)..i just dont see much of a quality-loss from vinyl, and i can do 5 layers of vinyl without having to make 5 different screens.. etc.


----------



## dreno25

Hey my name dre, i'm new to thid tshirt business. How do you tell whats good and what not g t


----------



## ryanfido

dreno25 said:


> Hey my name dre, i'm new to thid tshirt business. How do you tell whats good and what not g t



i guess i have to ask..

what do you mean?

good as in what? price, quality, variety? what are you looking for?


----------



## temoaztech

hello the roland and c88 rock i used both of them


----------



## dreno25

My name is dre. I trying to start my own t-shirt and athletic apparell. I need help; what is the best equipment to use, such as printers, heat press, types of ink, mug press? And where can i get the best top quality tshirts for cheap or a reasonable price. Another question when you have a bulk system of ink attached to your printer, how long to the ink last? Or how often dp you have to refill? just tell me anything and everthing i need to know about ink and etc....


----------



## top notch

First of all Good Luck with your business. I just ordered my first heat press. I ordered the illuma heat press. I seen it on ebay for a good price and it's brand new. So if anyone wants to see it it's on ebay, the 16 x 24 yellow t-shirt heat transfer machine. Also if anyone works with this machine i would really appreciate some feedback on their experience with it. Anyway I know someone with a cutter that will cut for me at a discounted price until i get my own. I really want to let you know that your input helped me to figure out some start up cost and materials, so I thank you. I am new so if anyone has any good information on the beginning process as far as cost, marketing, materials, selling (especially online ) etc. your input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## THEVINYLWORD

I am running a Summa Cut D-60 with Flexi. It works great for me. I have been doing Vinyl for several years now and this plotter still works like new. You can buy direct from Summa.
Good luck
KenJ


----------



## stuckupsigns.com

We run two Phoenix Phire 16X20 presses and they rawk! The digital pressure display is my personal fave. 

For a cutter, we run a 24" Graphtec.

Good luck! May you be flooded with more orders than you can handle


----------



## panlly

I want a heat press machine,but you are far away from here


----------



## fefe

Hi i am new in printing tee shirt, I already know some softwares as photoshop, illustrator corel draw, I need to have the list of machines i will need to start my project, and what type you can recommand me 
I want to have some machines that I won't change these couples years.


----------



## ppalmernc

*Pro World & UPS, never again!* 
On Monday, April 28th I placed an order with Pro World for some Transfers to use at a local fair for today, Saturday.
I placed the order for 2 day shipping. A short time later I received a call from the owner of ProWorld explaining that I didn't need to request 2 day shipping because we were 2 day shipping anyway. So I could save the $12.66 shipping. Ok, I asked if he was sure I would get it by Friday because I need them for Saturday Morning. I was assured I would have them in plenty of time. Probably Thursday.
Well, as faith would have it, today is Saturday and NO TRANSFERS. I should have paid for the 2 day shipping like I originally wanted. I probably would be selling shirts right now.
So, now I'm stuck with $200 worth of shirts that I purchased after I was assured the transfers would be here 2 days before the event. Also the $25 charge for the Table at the event.
This was an expensive lesson.
I probably wont call them again.
Be careful if you do, cover all your bases.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Sorry to hear... I always say, never take chances, or rely on other people's word, when it comes to your business. You are the only one to pay the price if something goes wrong. Paying the $12.66 was a small investment (yes, I used the word investment) to make sure one could work on the weekend... hopefully the next event isn't too far away...


----------



## Print.City

What you guys think about this setup ?

Roland GX-24
Hotronix STX16
Epson Stylus 1400

I just ordered the Epson & Hotronix today & i'll be ordering the Roland from Josh on Monday. I also picked up alot of heat transfer paper & eco-flim. 

btw i'll be using this stuff to start my t-shirt business.


----------



## Leatherneck

Print.City said:


> What you guys think about this setup ?
> 
> Roland GX-24
> Hotronix STX16
> Epson Stylus 1400
> 
> I just ordered the Epson & Hotronix today & i'll be ordering the Roland from Josh on Monday. I also picked up alot of heat transfer paper & eco-flim.
> 
> btw i'll be using this stuff to start my t-shirt business.


Seems like a good setup to me.  Which type transfer paper did you order?


----------



## COEDS

I think you picked some quality equipment . i wish you good luck. .....JB


----------



## Print.City

Leatherneck said:


> Seems like a good setup to me.  Which type transfer paper did you order?


JPSS & Ironall.  8x11 & 11x17's.


----------



## Leatherneck

Print.City said:


> JPSS & Ironall.  8x11 & 11x17's.


Awesome choices! Ironall and Jetprosofstretch are fantastic! Sounds to me like you are all set up  One question is it Ironall for lights or for darks?


----------



## funkygator2

I am wanting to buy my equipment to start doing baby clothing as well as regular size tshirts - Does any of you know any start up kit that is worth buying? Are any of you in the Orlando area or know of any distributor/seller of shirts and heat press in the area?Thanks.


----------



## Print.City

The ironall is for my darks.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Print.City said:


> The ironall is for my darks.


Your Epson 1400 printer comes with Claria dye ink - but it's water resistant... we've been running some tests to see if it fades... given it's water resistant... the tests are going well. No fading. One forum member is currently testing the Ironall Dark with the Claria to test for color fastness. So far - wash one - and it didn't fade.

Are you planning to replace the Claria with pigment ink? Pigments (not all, some folks experience color shifting or fade with Durabrite) but most pigment inks, especially the Heat Transfers Pigments, get great reviews from the users on the forum... 

The Claria's pretty new on the market, but not fading so far... I know of a couple of threads with wash test results being posted if you are interested in them... just let me know.. I'll link you up... best wishes in your new endeavour and best regards... Kelly


----------



## Print.City

I'm stick with the Claria ink for the time being. I've heard some good things about that.


----------



## edwards

I'm new to the forum, but have been reading posts for a couple of months now. What great information! Very helpful to someone like me who is getting ready to start in the business.


----------



## der maler

Wow this entire post has some great info. I am just getting into this business I have a vinyl cutter and have enjoyed it but I want to expeand on what I have to offer. So T-shirts seem like the best choice I buy all kinds of cool shirts both at stores and online all the time. I have some great ideas for shirts so why not make my own, thanks for all the great info, I'm sure you will hear from me on this forum again.


----------



## COEDS

der maler said:


> Wow this entire post has some great info. I am just getting into this business I have a vinyl cutter and have enjoyed it but I want to expeand on what I have to offer. So T-shirts seem like the best choice I buy all kinds of cool shirts both at stores and online all the time. I have some great ideas for shirts so why not make my own, thanks for all the great info, I'm sure you will hear from me on this forum again.


Good luck Dom. When you make a shirt be sure to show it off on the forum and to the World. Don't forget to weart your creations.This is the best way to get them noticed. ...... JB


----------



## der maler

Thanks JB, My biggest challenges have been using some of the software I have Adobe illustrator and it has been frustrating at times. The more I use it the better I get like everything else practice, practice, practice it will pay off. 
Take care ...Dom


----------



## Key

der maler said:


> Thanks JB, My biggest challenges have been using some of the software I have Adobe illustrator and it has been frustrating at times. The more I use it the better I get like everything else practice, practice, practice it will pay off.
> Take care ...Dom


So have you tried any Contour cuts are setup your contour cuts within Adobe Illustrator


----------



## Vinyleyezed

I am new to this site as of today. We started a sign company a year ago and while we are trying to get business where we would like it to be I have decided to venture off into the t-shirt business. We own a roland 54" printer and I thought after reading through these message boards that it is actually something I could do. I am glad there are others posting that are just starting out so I can learn from them also. Because I have just started researching this all of your suggestions are so helpfull. I am hoping this is something I will dive into pretty quick because I quit my day job a week ago. Those of you on your new ventures good luck and I hope to read more on your quests.


----------



## mmagdesigner

oh yay!! i am so glad to hear that others atre ordering the same equipment that i just recieved!! i ordered the gx 24 & pheonix phire pkg from imprintables and just went to another great garment graphics seminar which was REALLY cool cause the cad-works site is up and running!! i had a really unique opportunity with my b/f he and i are doing this with all cash in pocket and already have people wanting shirts and hoping i can deliver what they need however i am finding this out......the clip art cd that is sold by them isn't all it is built up to be......i spent all day yesterday and today in front of my computer trying out new artwork!! whew!! i am REALLY not an artrist..lol...however this system is set up in a way that you don't have to be at all!! just relying on clipart and having an idea is really all you need until mastering corel becomes my forte!! anyhow......here is wishing you all the luck in this industry and hoping all your aspirations are reached!!!


----------



## R1Lover

I just bought the GX24 and I love it... coming from a graph-tech this thing is a Rolls Royce, I also picked up the epson 1400 and an pretty happy with it so far. 

I'm using paper from bestblanks at this time and so far it's been working very well, I haven't tried out any others yet though. any advice on paper?


----------



## philkirk

I bought and paid for a new heat press and cap press from New Milford Photo last April (cost over £1200) and they still have not sent it to me, in fact, they no longer respond to my e-mails. So beware who you buy from!


----------



## COEDS

philkirk said:


> I bought and paid for a new heat press and cap press from New Milford Photo last April (cost over £1200) and they still have not sent it to me, in fact, they no longer respond to my e-mails. So beware who you buy from!


Sorry to hear of your issue. Have you filed some kind of dispute with your card company? .... JB


----------



## philkirk

Yes, a dispute opened with PayPal. A shame really, because there is actually no dispute - the simple fact is that the money was paid in April and the goods have never been shipped, despite promises that they either are about to be, or excuses that they were being held up at customs.
Perhaps they might be bold enough to respond here?????


----------



## R1Lover

philkirk said:


> Yes, a dispute opened with PayPal. A shame really, because there is actually no dispute - the simple fact is that the money was paid in April and the goods have never been shipped, despite promises that they either are about to be, or excuses that they were being held up at customs.
> Perhaps they might be bold enough to respond here?????


Often times things to get held up at customs.... this is why most people don't ship overseas from the states. If they say it has shipped then I would trust them, it's probably a customs issue and that is out of there control.


----------



## Chani

R1Lover said:


> I just bought the GX24 and I love it... coming from a graph-tech this thing is a Rolls Royce...


It really depends on what you're looking to do with your plotter. For vinyl, we absolutely LOVE out Graphtec. But you would need at least the CE5000-40. The CC200-20 CraftROBO is NOT the cutter to get.

But for contour cutting, you simply cannot beat the GX-24 (altho with the new Graphtec FC7000 Mk2 series that may have changed, but the starting price on one of those is like $2500).

So for most on this forum, you're right, the GX-24 is the machine to buy. It (the software) has its faults, but the machine is awesome.


----------



## COEDS

I agree Chani ,I like my Gx24 but hate the software.I think Roland should adapt cut studio and allow it to cut by color without all the trouble. ... JB


----------



## R1Lover

So far I love mine... although not having the ability to use colors is an issue... I guess when it's free with the cutter you don't get all the bells and whistles?

Anyone cutting directly from corel?


----------



## Chani

We do with our Graphtec, but I don't when contour cutting with the GX-24. The problem with going "directly" from Corel with the GX-24, you don't get your raster images, just a box where they were, so you still need to import and resize and line up your bitmap.


----------



## ashamutt

Chani said:


> It really depends on what you're looking to do with your plotter. For vinyl, we absolutely LOVE out Graphtec. But you would need at least the CE5000-40. The CC200-20 CraftROBO is NOT the cutter to get.
> 
> But for contour cutting, you simply cannot beat the GX-24 (altho with the new Graphtec FC7000 Mk2 series that may have changed, but the starting price on one of those is like $2500).
> 
> So for most on this forum, you're right, the GX-24 is the machine to buy. It (the software) has its faults, but the machine is awesome.


Oh no...maybe I shouldn't take my graphtec out of the box after all....!!! 
I will be using a cutter mostly for contour cutting HT paper.....you say the GX-24 is better for this???

maybe I should get one of these instead??


----------



## dynamicdesynz

ashamutt said:


> Oh no...maybe I shouldn't take my graphtec out of the box after all....!!!
> I will be using a cutter mostly for contour cutting HT paper.....you say the GX-24 is better for this???
> 
> maybe I should get one of these instead??


I am going to be contour cuts as well and I followed Chani's recommendation and went with the Graftec CE5000-60. I believe that it is the right choice for the money. with me having to learn how to use the cutter, I really can't afford to have a software problem added to the equation.


----------



## dynamicdesynz

Chani said:


> We do with our Graphtec, but I don't when contour cutting with the GX-24. The problem with going "directly" from Corel with the GX-24, you don't get your raster images, just a box where they were, so you still need to import and resize and line up your bitmap.


Hey Chani. Are there any Videos out that show a kinda step by step process of how to use the CE5000-60? Also, I have heard you mention something about using a Magic Mask paper of some sort to keep the image in tact. Am I saying this right? Is it difficult to use? How is it with weeding the unneeded paper away?Thanks. Congrats on your 1k plus order completion. I can on have Tee Shirt Dreams of getting orders this big lol.


----------



## ashamutt

dynamicdesynz said:


> I am going to be contour cuts as well and I followed Chani's recommendation and went with the Graftec CE5000-60. I believe that it is the right choice for the money. with me having to learn how to use the cutter, I really can't afford to have a software problem added to the equation.


since we have the same one ....maybe we can share tips for contour cutting!!!???


----------



## ashamutt

dynamicdesynz said:


> .......I can on have Tee Shirt Dreams of getting orders this big lol.


...Or nightmares!!!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## dynamicdesynz

ashamutt said:


> since we have the same one ....maybe we can share tips for contour cutting!!!???


Definately. It should be here within the week. I am soooo excited about this. I am also getting ready to buy a Starter Silk Screen Set up. @ station, 4 Color. I love the heat transfers, but I want to be able to print on the collar as well as across the sleeves.


----------



## dynamicdesynz

ashamutt said:


> ...Or nightmares!!!!!LOL!!!!


Let us Pray.lol


----------



## ashamutt

dynamicdesynz said:


> Let us Pray.lol


yes!!! (I do pray about everything.....even to understand a cutter!!! )


----------



## ashamutt

dynamicdesynz said:


> Definately. It should be here within the week. I am soooo excited about this. I am also getting ready to buy a Starter Silk Screen Set up. @ station, 4 Color. I love the heat transfers, but I want to be able to print on the collar as well as across the sleeves.


Wonderful!!! 

Please start a thread about the whole process!!!!
And picts too!!!

I really would love to see what you make and also know how hard screening is to learn.


----------



## dynamicdesynz

ashamutt said:


> Wonderful!!!
> 
> Please start a thread about the whole process!!!!
> And picts too!!!
> 
> I really would love to see what you make and also know how hard screening is to learn.


I will definitely keep you posted. If you don't hear from me soon,hit me up private to remind me. I'm am becoming a busy B.lol


----------



## Chani

Before we started those tests with other plotter, I was VERY happy with our Graphtec and cutting transfers, so no, it's nothing to worry about.  The Graphtec will do just fine. But it does take a little practice to make sure you place your registration marks properly so that you don't get read errors when you're setting up to cut them.

The difference between the two machines...with the Roland in CutStudio, you just tell your printer driver what size paper you're using, then hit a button in CutStudio and your registration marks are placed at their maximum positions to give you the most room.

There's a similar function in ROBO Master Pro, but we don't use that software, so we set up our reg marks manually in CorelDRAW. That's where it gets a little tricky.

Then, the other difference is that on the Graphtec is when you go to cut, you line your blade up with the first registration mark, and hit cut.

On the Roland, you just hit cut, and it finds all of the reg marks automatically. So it does save time.

Personally, I do feel that the Graphtec is perfectly capable of cutting transfers, but I do believe that the Roland is well worth the money for Transfers.

Sorry, I didn't mean to scare both of you, but you did still make a good choice in Plotters. I've changed my tune a little in the past couple of months, but both machines are very good.


----------



## dynamicdesynz

Chani said:


> Before we started those tests with other plotter, I was VERY happy with our Graphtec and cutting transfers, so no, it's nothing to worry about.  The Graphtec will do just fine. But it does take a little practice to make sure you place your registration marks properly so that you don't get read errors when you're setting up to cut them.
> 
> The difference between the two machines...with the Roland in CutStudio, you just tell your printer driver what size paper you're using, then hit a button in CutStudio and your registration marks are placed at their maximum positions to give you the most room.
> 
> There's a similar function in ROBO Master Pro, but we don't use that software, so we set up our reg marks manually in CorelDRAW. That's where it gets a little tricky.
> 
> Then, the other difference is that on the Graphtec is when you go to cut, you line your blade up with the first registration mark, and hit cut.
> 
> On the Roland, you just hit cut, and it finds all of the reg marks automatically. So it does save time.
> 
> Personally, I do feel that the Graphtec is perfectly capable of cutting transfers, but I do believe that the Roland is well worth the money for Transfers.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to scare both of you, but you did still make a good choice in Plotters. I've changed my tune a little in the past couple of months, but both machines are very good.


Thanks Chani, I have no doubt that I made the right choice. I am using Illustrator and Photoshop. Will I be able to set up registration marks with either of these programs? Also If I have a Design that that will have a lot of contour cuts, do I weed then use the Magic Paper to keep the image together. I wish that there was a training vid on You tube. I think the cutter comes with a instructional video. I hope so.


----------



## Chani

Yes, you can set your registration marks up in Illustrator. You can create images for your shirt in Photoshop, but then you need to take it into Illustrator to set up your contour cut and reg marks. It comes with a plugin that works with Illy (and CorelDRAW).

That's exactly what Magic Mask if for. You cut your opaque trasfer as you would vinyl, then weed what you don't need, then you place Magic Mask (actually, I've been told that TTD Mask from Imprintables is better) over your transfer, remove it from the backer, then press and peel.

Also, did you know that you can cut JUST the polymer of JPSS? Then you can weed it and press it (you don't need Magic Mask for JPSS). I didn't know that when I posted that thread about JPSS Vs a Plotter.


----------



## R1Lover

Just for the record there are no software issues with the GX-24, it works great. It's probably the best cutting/print software out there. It's simple, fast and easy and that's what it's all about. 

Now if you want to compare it to the 4000.00 plexi then that's a different story and a completely different software as well.


----------



## Chani

No, that's not what I'm talking about.

I've already discussed this with Roland's previous rep here on the forums, and she agreed that CutStudio is not the most complete cutting software there is.

It's great for contour cutting, but it's lacking some features as far as interactive copies (yes, you can set up copies, but then you need to go back and undo and change the copy settings each time it doesn't fit the way you wanted it.) and cut-by-color. You need to set up a seperate cut file for each color you want to cut.

Those are two of the settings we use on our Graphtec the most. And...they come with Graphtec's software that comes with your plotter.

I'm thinking of getting a subscription to SignCut X2 just to add those features to this GX-24.

SignBlazer and SignCut X2 both have these features, along with automatic or manual tiling, and other features not included in CutStudio.

Not to mention...CutStudio DOES have a serious issue right now that I'm not able to resolve. It freezes every time I access the Plotter Setup dialog. I don't feel like re-installing my entire system to fix this, which is what another person on these forums had to do. Yes, I'm using the very latest version.

The plotter itself is an amazing piece of hardware. I simply love it. I do have issues with CutStudio not being as complete as it could be.

Just like I've heard people having issues with Roland's software for the Versacamm (I've heard many people mention this on other sign forums). The machine is amazing, but they need to work on improving their software.


----------



## dynamicdesynz

Chani said:


> Yes, you can set your registration marks up in Illustrator. You can create images for your shirt in Photoshop, but then you need to take it into Illustrator to set up your contour cut and reg marks. It comes with a plugin that works with Illy (and CorelDRAW).
> 
> That's exactly what Magic Mask if for. You cut your opaque trasfer as you would vinyl, then weed what you don't need, then you place Magic Mask (actually, I've been told that TTD Mask from Imprintables is better) over your transfer, remove it from the backer, then press and peel.
> 
> Also, did you know that you can cut JUST the polymer of JPSS? Then you can weed it and press it (you don't need Magic Mask for JPSS). I didn't know that when I posted that thread about JPSS Vs a Plotter.


Hey Chani, I am kinda confused about cutting the polymer. How does this discard the need for Magic Mask? Also, how would I accomplish getting a image to cut that only uses the foil color( like the shiny look on the shirts), instead of actual in. how would the cutter know what to cut without you actually prining the design onto a transfer paper using actual color? I see a lot of shirts that have a loil look and feel and I don't think this is from actual printer ink. It looks like they just cut uo the design using foil and a cutter.


----------



## kicxzippinbud

@ VCTRADINGCUBAO = kamusta kababayan. I would like to ask some question. Were can you buy cheapest transfer paper and other materials such as shirt and heat press that can be purchased locally. thanks in advance


----------



## R1Lover

Chani said:


> No, that's not what I'm talking about.
> 
> I've already discussed this with Roland's previous rep here on the forums, and she agreed that CutStudio is not the most complete cutting software there is.
> 
> It's great for contour cutting, but it's lacking some features as far as interactive copies (yes, you can set up copies, but then you need to go back and undo and change the copy settings each time it doesn't fit the way you wanted it.) and cut-by-color. You need to set up a seperate cut file for each color you want to cut.
> 
> Those are two of the settings we use on our Graphtec the most. And...they come with Graphtec's software that comes with your plotter.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a subscription to SignCut X2 just to add those features to this GX-24.
> 
> SignBlazer and SignCut X2 both have these features, along with automatic or manual tiling, and other features not included in CutStudio.
> 
> Not to mention...CutStudio DOES have a serious issue right now that I'm not able to resolve. It freezes every time I access the Plotter Setup dialog. I don't feel like re-installing my entire system to fix this, which is what another person on these forums had to do. Yes, I'm using the very latest version.
> 
> The plotter itself is an amazing piece of hardware. I simply love it. I do have issues with CutStudio not being as complete as it could be.
> 
> Just like I've heard people having issues with Roland's software for the Versacamm (I've heard many people mention this on other sign forums). The machine is amazing, but they need to work on improving their software.


When doing more advanced cutting I use Corel and cut from there, it works great.  

and yes if you need advanced cutting abilities you either need to learn to use corel, ai or purchase the high end cutting software. Although you will never see me using flexi for 4k lol


----------



## Chani

We cut directly from Corel to our Graphtec. 

I just wish the Roland came with a similar plotter driver to Graphtec. It would eliminate the very few issues I have with the GX-24. 

My Fiance used to use Flexi at his old job, but now we just use Corel.

But not all is lost. If you do want those features from a Roland, you can get SignCut X2, which will add every feature you'll need.


----------



## dynamicdesynz

Chani said:


> We cut directly from Corel to our Graphtec.
> 
> I just wish the Roland came with a similar plotter driver to Graphtec. It would eliminate the very few issues I have with the GX-24.
> 
> My Fiance used to use Flexi at his old job, but now we just use Corel.
> 
> But not all is lost. If you do want those features from a Roland, you can get SignCut X2, which will add every feature you'll need.





Hey Chani, I should be getting by cutter on Wednesday. I can't wait. I decided tohild off on the screen press until I can get one that will do all that I need.


----------



## Chani

Oh! I thought you meant something else. 

Yay for your plotter! 

Someday for us, too...


----------



## dynamicdesynz

Chani said:


> Oh! I thought you meant something else.
> 
> Yay for your plotter!
> 
> Someday for us, too...


do you press on any thing other than regular t's? I was wondering if the press would be good for vintage shirts. Like the Ed Hardy type designs. This is what I really want to make.


----------



## R1Lover

Chani said:


> We cut directly from Corel to our Graphtec.
> 
> *I just wish the Roland came with a similar plotter driver to Graphtec.* It would eliminate the very few issues I have with the GX-24.
> 
> My Fiance used to use Flexi at his old job, but now we just use Corel.
> 
> But not all is lost. If you do want those features from a Roland, you can get SignCut X2, which will add every feature you'll need.


You lost me? 

If you mean you wish the gx-24 came with a driver for corel then it does, or at least mine did.


----------



## Chani

No, I mean the driver itself. Whether you cut from ROBO Master Pro or use the Cutting Master 2 plugin for Corel and Illy, you get all of the same plotter options (tiling, interactive copies, rotation, cut-by-color, mirroring, etc...). I mean I wish that when you accessed the Cutter Settings in CutStudio that it gave you all of these options.

I'll make screenshots later to show you what I mean...

Hi Terrence,

I'm not actually familiar with Ed Hardy designs. But with a teflon pad or a TeePadIt, you can pretty much press any garment that will take the heat.


----------



## R1Lover

I understand what you mean now... thank you..

I just downloaded the trial version of suncut x2, I can't think of anything more I would ever need? 

Corel X4, signcut X2, CutStudio, & Ai. That pretty much does about everything I can think of?


----------



## Chani

Be sure to read through the instructions for installing SignCut X2 for your Roland. Each plotter seems to be different. I know the setup for a Graphtec is totally different from a Roland.

That's about all you'd ever need! 

Like I said earlier, Mark used to use Flexi, but he can do anything he'd ever like to do in Corel. He's even said that he doesn't think it's worth it to spend another $3,000 on Flexi when he can do all of it in Corel.


----------



## ashamutt

Chani said:


> Be sure to read through the instructions for installing SignCut X2 for your Roland. Each plotter seems to be different. I know the setup for a Graphtec is totally different from a Roland.
> 
> That's about all you'd ever need!
> 
> Like I said earlier, Mark used to use Flexi, but he can do anything he'd ever like to do in Corel. He's even said that he doesn't think it's worth it to spend another $3,000 on Flexi when he can do all of it in Corel.


 
....can you become a "corel tech" too???!!!! 

(from another thread)


----------



## Chani

LOL! I've only been using Corel for about a year. I'm pretty good at it, but I'm by no means an expert at it.  (Tho I did teach Mark several things with Corel in my 14-day trial version before we bought my license, and he's been using it for years!  )


----------



## ashamutt

Chani said:


> LOL! I've only been using Corel for about a year. I'm pretty good at it, but I'm by no means an expert at it.  (Tho I did teach Mark several things with Corel in my 14-day trial version before we bought my license, and he's been using it for years!  )


 ha-ha ....girl power.... 

my hubby is an Avid editor for the news station here... and I have taught him some things on Photoshop!!! LOL!!!


----------



## ashamutt

I am getting ready to purchase a DRAW press......please give your 2 cents.....

(thought I better get back to the topic of equipment...lol...oops!)


----------



## Chani

Whoo hoo! 

I've never used Avid, but I do love my Sony Vegas Pro! 

I would highly suggest that anyone either take a class in vector graphics (it doesn't really matter if you learn in Illy or Corel...the concepts are the same. I learned in school in Illy, but I took right to Corel, and actually prefer it for most things), or get some online training.

For Corel, I'll need to look it up, but there's one e-book available that I really want to get. It seems to be the most complete Corel training available, explaining every feature in that software package.

Oh! I think It's CorelDRAW Unleashed.

There's also a companion DVD, I believe.

You said you have X3, right? That's the one you'll need for your Graphtec.


----------



## ashamutt

Chani said:


> Whoo hoo!
> 
> I've never used Avid, but I do love my Sony Vegas Pro!
> 
> I would highly suggest that anyone either take a class in vector graphics (it doesn't really matter if you learn in Illy or Corel...the concepts are the same. I learned in school in Illy, but I took right to Corel, and actually prefer it for most things), or get some online training.
> 
> For Corel, I'll need to look it up, but there's one e-book available that I really want to get. It seems to be the most complete Corel training available, explaining every feature in that software package.
> 
> Oh! I think It's CorelDRAW Unleashed.
> 
> There's also a companion DVD, I believe.
> 
> You said you have X3, right? That's the one you'll need for your Graphtec.


 
yes...I have X3 graphic suite...and corel painter 9(I love this w/ my tablet!!!)

I also would like this e-book you speak of....but would love some videos as well!!!
I learn better by actually seeing it .....ya know?


----------



## trinitee

I think that this is one of the most usefull posts in this forum, I'm learning so much from everyone here, it's amazing. I don't know how I would've started off if it wasn't for all of you all.....THANKS


----------



## spankthafunk

truly a great post with a lot of information out there. I can't wait to have enough money saved up to purchase my own stuff~


----------



## edroc723

*Re: Heat Transfer Equipment: breaker on press keeps tripping*

Hasa anybody have this problem of the breaker keep tripping on the press? I even went to the other outlets that have a dedicated 20amp breakers and the press keeps tripping. Not sure if i should open it up? Any answers thanks
ed


----------



## rusty

*Re: Heat Transfer Equipment: breaker on press keeps tripping*



edroc723 said:


> Hasa anybody have this problem of the breaker keep tripping on the press? I even went to the other outlets that have a dedicated 20amp breakers and the press keeps tripping. Not sure if i should open it up? Any answers thanks
> ed


The breaker will trip when the circuit it overloaded. So you are likely on the same circuit as another hi-amp device. Presses can be pretty hi-amp, so you need to figure out which plugs go to which circuits and try to use one that is not already loaded up. Or figure out what else is on the circuit and turn it off while you are using the press.


----------



## jayjays prints

Hey every 1 im trying to expand into transfer printing, i already have a cutter and plotter and am currently heat pressing printed viynl words and numbers but want to be able to print multi colour prints and photos onto transfer and then heat press onto tees. But here is my problem (1) I dont know if this is even possible? 2. If its possible what types equipement do i need to invest in and also where can i find that sort of equipement for the best possible price. (3) If the equipment is available where and what type of transfer paper do i need to purchase for the machine. I want to be able to print up to A4 and A3 size designs onto tees. I look forward to your replies as it be greatly appricaited. cheers.jayjays prints


----------



## romanp04

Heat press dealer in houston??? Anybody know where in Houston I can find one.


----------



## Deacon J

I am new to heat transfer and am confused about the cutter in your list. What is it for?


----------

